

The Ultimate High Productivity Programming Language is PROLOG - marshallp
http://omadeon.wordpress.com/2007/05/25/prolog/

======
mark_l_watson
Since the author quoted me a few times in this article, how can I not like it
:-)

For certain types of problems (e.g., graph theory, circuit design, general
layout problems, planning) Prolog's built in backtracking and flexible type
system does make it a very good programming language choice. My favorite
example: I once spent over a month writing a planning system with nice
interactive graphics in Common Lisp. After I was done, I recode the whole
thing in Prolog in less than a week, adding lots of new functionality.

There are many good programming books, one of my favorites being "The Art of
Prolog" by Sterling and Shapiro. Also, Bratko's, Clocksin's, Mellish's books
are all very useful.

